# Problema al simular "reloj" en Proteus.



## Fernand017 (Feb 10, 2017)

Buenas tardes, estoy intentando simular un oscilador compuesto de 2 compuertas NAND schmitt trigger, dos resistencias y un condensador en proteus 8.5 y no logro hacer que oscile, tengo unos estados indeterminados en un terminal y no se debido a que, hago la simulación del mismo circuito en Ni Multisim 13 y si funciona apropiadamente, si alguien puede arrojar luces sobre mi problema, si hay algún parámetro especifico de proteus que deba modificar o si es una limitante del simulador.

Aquí imágenes del circuito.
Proteus


Multisim


----------



## pandacba (Feb 10, 2017)

Te aseguraste que la fuente que no se muestra este conectado y a un valor correcto?
fijate aca
https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f13/cambiar-valor-power-proteus-109548/


----------



## Fernand017 (Feb 10, 2017)

pandacba dijo:


> Te aseguraste que la fuente que no se muestra este conectado y a un valor correcto?
> fijate aca



En sus propiedades al ver los pines ocultos pude ver que están bien, GND y VCC, y en los Power  Rails esta bien asignada a 5V.


----------



## pandacba (Feb 10, 2017)

Conectaste bien el osciloscopio y sus seteos?


----------



## Fernand017 (Feb 10, 2017)

pandacba dijo:


> Conectaste bien el osciloscopio y sus seteos?



Si, ademas tengo colocado un led donde debería de visualizar el parpadeo, en Multisim parpadea todo bien, lo que no entiendo es porque tengo estados indeterminados en C1, R3 y en los pines 4 y 5 de U6:B.


----------



## miguelus (Feb 10, 2017)

Buenas noches.

Con las Puertas 74132 no oscilará, utiliza las *74LS132*

Sal U2


----------



## Fernand017 (Feb 12, 2017)

miguelus dijo:


> Buenas noches.
> 
> Con las Puertas 74132 no oscilará, utiliza las *74LS132*
> 
> Sal U2



Excelente @miguelus esa fue la solución, ahora otra pregunta, sabes porque pasa eso?


----------



## miguelus (Feb 13, 2017)

Fernand017 dijo:


> Excelente @miguelus esa fue la solución, ahora otra pregunta, sabes porque pasa eso?



Buenos días.

Supongo que es por la velocidad y por niveles "0" y "1"

Intenta cambiar el valor de las Resistencias de 1K por otras de 560Ω es probable que funcione, en cualquier caso desde hace muchos años, los Circuitos TTL estándar están obsoletos, intenta utilizar siempre la serie *LS*, te evitarás muchos problemas.

Sal U2


----------



## Fernand017 (Feb 13, 2017)

miguelus dijo:


> Buenos días.
> 
> Supongo que es por la velocidad y por niveles "0" y "1"
> 
> ...



Perfecto, muchas gracias, los moderadores ya pueden cerrar este tema si quieren, "Tema Solucionado".


----------

